# Barn removal



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with barn removal companies in Michigan? I have an old barn with great beams and flooring but the siding and roof are starting to fail. I would like the barn removed for free.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I would advertise and see if any Amish or DIYer might take er down. You may have to clean up what they dont want.
I had a unsafe crappy old barn to deal with.
Turns out a local guy wanted the new(er) steel roofing, some of the beams and wood, but said he would leave most of it.
Hey, he got it on the ground. (Literally pulled it down with a 4wd pickup and chainsaw) A neighbor with a wood furnace took the rest of the wood for heat.
I had to clean up the straw and cement/rock foundation.

Barn takedown and cleanup is not going to be easy. Clean up is the worst.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Tom,

Dan periard from birch run, send me a pm and lets talk

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Tom. depending how old the barn is you could make money.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

mi duckdown said:


> Tom. depending how old the barn is you could make money.


Exactly. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Here in Howell, Medilodge had an old barn removed. Amish guys from Indiana came up and took it down board by board. Reall something to see.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Anyone have any experience with barn removal companies in Michigan? I have an old barn with great beams and flooring but the siding and roof are starting to fail. I would like the barn removed for free.


You may be able to sell the barn standing, those old boards and beams are used for many projects.

I tore down an old hip roof barn down about 15 yrs ago. It had about a 20' peek, I went inside and cut the corners out with a chain saw and pulled the barn down with a 4x2 pickup. I used the sides for deer blinds and the steel roof sheets for rustic projects.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Where u at in birch run, I would like to see the barn

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Nodakhtr said:


> You may be able to sell the barn standing, those old boards and beams are used for many projects.
> 
> I tore down an old hip roof barn down about 15 yrs ago. It had about a 20' peek, I went inside and cut the corners out with a chain saw and pulled the barn down with a 4x2 pickup. I used the sides for deer blinds and the steel roof sheets for rustic projects.


This is exactly what I am hoping for. I know there are companies that do this but I am having trouble finding one.

Meaning no disrespect (absolutely none at all, really) but I want a professional company to remove the barn. A neighbor had someone remove a barn a couple years ago and start to finish it took four days. Afterward they had all the wood stacked on pallets and took care of all the trash. What I don't want to have happen, is to have this take several months from start to finish and be dependent on a friend, relative, or casual acquaintance whom I do not have a contract with. If this job will be done by a person in their spare time I would want this person to be me. I don't want to take the time to tear this down, but if I can't get a pro I will dedicate myself to the task. Again, don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

tom_the_chemist said:


> This is exactly what I am hoping for. I know there are companies that do this but I am having trouble finding one.
> 
> Meaning no disrespect (absolutely none at all, really) but I want a professional company to remove the barn. A neighbor had someone remove a barn a couple years ago and start to finish it took four days. Afterward they had all the wood stacked on pallets and took care of all the trash. What I don't want to have happen, is to have this take several months from start to finish and be dependent on a friend, relative, or casual acquaintance whom I do not have a contract with. If this job will be done by a person in their spare time I would want this person to be me. I don't want to take the time to tear this down, but if I can't get a pro I will dedicate myself to the task. Again, don't take this the wrong way.


You are 100% correct, I suppose that if that barn would have fallen on me that my widow could have filed a lawsuit against my friend.


----------



## FISHIN.NET (Jun 19, 2006)

Try this guy. He helped us put some rafters in one day. Seemed like a good guy.

http://www.barncatweb.com/news.htm


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

You could always donate to local fire dept for burn practice... though I don't know if they'll clean up the mess.

I wish I had the time and money... I need a barn, would love an old one.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't know where to find one, but there are a lot of "Recyclers" on TV making a bundle from barns/beams and old underwater logs.
Maybe check for buyers/recyclers on craigslist?
Lumber yards, mills?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.2ndchancewood.com/


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

http://www.mibarn.net/


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.barngeek.com/barns-for-sale.html


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry to change the subject but has anyone restored a barn? There are a lot of neat sites that people are posting, all the info is great. The wife and I are looking to find a peice of property with an old barn on it and restore it (I know, no eas/cheap task). If anyone has any more resoures please post, I am book marking all these sites, restoring a project like this isn't an everyday thing like building a house so trying to find the right person/company to do it has been tough.


----------

